# Drum brake source



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

'64 GTO, stock 389 CI, 323 gears. Front has been converted to disc. Rear to remain drum. 

Has anyone had experience with Muscle Car Brakes? They claim "Drum Brakes that perform like Disc Brakes." Expensive but at least major components made in Canada, not China. 

Any other good sources that use mostly USA or at least North American parts?

All input appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

a set of rear drum brakes off of a 76 thru 77 a body colonnade will bolt right up and they are 11 inches in diameter. everything for them is available through auto parts stores or vendors like rock auto. the only difficult part to locate and aquire are the 11 inch backing plates.

the backing plates were standard across the whole line of gm a body colonnade vehicles in 76 and 77.

how ever I believe the 11 inch set up was heavy duty brake option on 73 to 75 a body colonnade vehicles and standard on 73 to 75 colonnade wagons and the el camino.

some may argue that the 11 inch drums never came on the 73 to 75 colonnade vehicles but I got several sets back in the day

I have seen vendors selling complete bolt on 11 inch drum set ups for almost 700 dollars but if you can find the backing plates you can buy everything else for much less. GM in the past used to carry the backing plates but according to my resent research they are no longer available. I dont know if manufacturers like Dorman sell them. but the vendors selling the entire set up for 700 dollars are getting them someplace

dont be fooled by the 11 inch backing plate used on full size cars. the bolt pattern for attaching them to the outter axle housing is different.

also... wheel cylinders... typically two diameter pistons were used. My limited research suggests that 7/8th diameter wheel cylinder pistons were used on 73 through 77 sedans while 15/16ths diameter ones were used on 76 and 77 wagons and el camino's.

if you go with the 11 inch drums you will want to use the 72 and earlier park brake cables.

other research I have done suggests there are two drum widths as well. wider drum widths on wagons and possibly el camino's.
I have had alot of success with the 11 inch drum set ups. best kept secret by the vendors trying to sell rear disc brakes.

good luck


----------

